

Teal 3d dice roller - theandrewbailey
http://a.teall.info/dice/

======
DanielStraight
May not be immediately obvious, after rolling, click and drag and it will roll
again using your drag to generate the vector along which the dice are rolled.

~~~
jaredmcateer
How do you roll the first time? All I get is a mostly blank page with links to
the help and multiplayer.

Edit: nvm figured it out this relies on WebGL.

~~~
DanielStraight
I suspect you do not have WebGL support. When working correctly, the site has
dice to select and a clear "Throw" button to roll them.

~~~
jaredmcateer
You suspect correctly, I had disabled hardware acceleration troubleshooting
something and forgot to re-enable it.

------
twic
This is really nice.

Do you think you could add one really silly little feature? An option to score
by counting the number of dice which roll over some threshold, rather than
summing the rolls. Defaulting to 5+, but adjustable. Perhaps by adding a ">5"
to the end of the "NdM" string. This would make this actually really useful
for playing Arkham Horror.

If you could add super eldritch skins to the dice models, that would make it
_really, really_ useful for playing Arkham Horror.

------
theandrewbailey
blog post/link to source: [http://www.teall.info/2014/01/online-3d-dice-
roller.html](http://www.teall.info/2014/01/online-3d-dice-roller.html)

------
JimmaDaRustla
"503 - Over Quota" \- Roll double sixes for bonus data!

~~~
teal
It seems that GAE, on which my site is running, is not configured well to
obtain so many requests. I will see how to manage this.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Thanks! Look forward to it.

~~~
teal
OK, now it works. Just didn't expect such traffic at once =)

~~~
iconjack
What did you do to fix it?

~~~
teal
I have moved heavyweight libraries into separate storage. Quotas were exceeded
by outgoing traffic, but statistics are counting every hour and now it works.

------
ooniverse
This is really cool!

I rolled a few times, then decided to have a look at the code but
unfortunately, between one request and the next, it's now responding with 503
Over Quota, so I guess it's the old HN hug of death...

Anyway - quick question: I noticed you mentioned using random.org, which is
great and everything, but would anyone be able to comment on whether or not
the physics simulation introduces biases that might reduce randomness?

Like, what if I always swiped from/to particular points on the screen? Does
the size of the window matter? How about different framerates? I'm assuming
that the random.org data is used to set up (some of the) initial conditions
since I can't check the code right now.

Thanks!

~~~
sbierwagen
I'm guessing that he uses random.org to randomize the initial values of the
dice, how they're "being held". All the physics simulation does is roll them
across the table.

So it should be impossible to precisely throw a value, since you can't control
how you're holding the dice in your hand.

~~~
teal
You are right, exactly this way.

~~~
Pxtl
Ah, so _both_ the physics _and_ the Random.org affect the outcome of the dice.
So you can't actually control the outcome of the dice by swapping out
Random.org with a non-random source because the physics are also a factor.

~~~
echeese
You could with a replay attack

------
Udo
I just wanted to say: excellent job and welcome to HN, teal. :)

~~~
teal
Thank you =)

------
silverlight
Nice job! I did some similar work for our 3D Dice on Roll20. Looking at your
code you did a nicer job than I did :-)

~~~
teal
You will lought, but your work was an inspiration to me =)

~~~
silverlight
Haha, thanks!

------
timje1
This seems to be very laggy (on chrome), getting a very low framerate
considering the simplicity of the polygons on my fairly beefy machine. I might
have been spoilt after seeing the unreal 3 demo on asm.js ...

------
teekert
Again, I feel like I need chrome to enjoy the latest and greatest of the
web... I'm seeing nothing in Firefox 31 on win 7.

~~~
kolme
FF31 on Windows 8.1. Runs really smooth.

I can't currently use Chrome on my computer because they don't support high
DPIs :(

------
0x0
Error 503 Over Quota

------
Iamnotesr
Crashes when trying to load page in firefox.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I'm on the latest Firefox, everything is fine. It's smooth enough, even on
integrated graphics.

------
yawz
Very very nice! Thank you.

